# Proven Executive Chef for Bay Area, California (Oakland)



## MindfulAwareness

Hi all! 

We're seeking a well-seasoned, energetic Executive Chef for existing high volume restaurant. The ideal candidate is someone who believes in core values, upholding policy and procedure, and wants a long standing role with a company with a proven track record. 

Must have the ability to handle a high volume operation, is savvy with P&L and runs great numbers. Creativity is a must; as this person will be developing the core menu - this position involves a lot of creative power with creating special menus for events and seasonal changes. Experience with large parties is a plus. Chef must have stellar leadership and clear communication skills. Also, must be able to willing to get their hands dirty (ie jump on the line when needed / reduce labor costs to ensure it's in-line with industry standards).

Compensation: $70k starting base + performance bonuses 

Please message me if you believe you fit the bill! Thanks ahead of time!


----------

